

Former Bikini Model Ditches Silicon Valley to Join Canadian Tech Startup - KnowltonThomas
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/torontos-bnotions-hires-canadian-jenna-hannon-as-marketing-director-2012-05-10

======
drallison
An interesting marketing ploy. See also,
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=286LN2ulNLU>.

